# Anyone use a SDS Max Spade bit?



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

The company I work for is small one truck, three guys and the boss. We do mostly new construction so I see everything from ground work to rough through finish.

I don't mind ground work. Most of the time it's usually just trenching gravel except for tub boxes and Crocks. Some times we do have to dig a bit of dirt and here in Louisville Kentucky and the surrounding counties it's usually clay, hard packed clay with rocks and clay with "who the **** put these boulders in there"

So before I run out and buy another tool I was hoping to get some insight on these Spade bits in SDS Max. I see harbor freight and Bosch have one in the same price range.

Are they worth it? Could they be used for packed gravel and clay for Crocks and tub boxes? Are they useful enough to justify the space taken up in a truck that is already packed or what I fear is by the time I run to the truck get it out and get set up I would've been done if I just stuck with the shovel.

Well thanks in advance and I highly appreciate any replies.
Dennis

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I bought one and it is great for working with clay! I can’t see using it for packing or how you even could. Well worth the investment and space it takes up imho.


----------



## DrWhite (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. What I meant about the packed gravel is digging it up not packing it. Most jobs the gravel is fairly flat and level but still fairly loose. Other jobs it's seems like they took a damn steam roller over it.

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yep. Hit and miss around here for soil. One day it’s easy digging, the next sand that constantly undermines then the dreaded clay. Yes, the shovel bit is worth it for clay soil.

What works for me is get your depth and carve of a couple of inches at a time. It does make the job go quicker.

I’m flat rate and bid, so anything that makes the job go quicker the more I can earn. No brainer.


----------

